# Safe, well made, reliable green laser pointer



## o0o (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a couple older red laser pointers, rated at < 5mW.

My dog likes to chase the dot around at night, and it has been useful work some presentations.

I'm interested in trying a green laser pointer, but I don't want a high output exotic that is potentially damaging to the eyes if it bounces back off a shiny 
material.

What are good choices for someone that wants to try a different color laser pointer beam, but doesn't need or want some of the exotic astronomy pointers rated at several hundred mW. Reliability, durability, and easy-to-get battery (would prefer common batteries) are more important to me than raw power.

Price point.... < $75


----------



## h_nu (Jun 13, 2008)

I have this:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.91

It seems very bright at 5mw. Be careful.

It took about 3 weeks to get here. The beam is very visible on humid evenings. I think you will like it.


----------



## o0o (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll take a look at the website you provided.


----------



## sandbasser (Jun 13, 2008)

h_nu said:


> I have this:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.91
> 
> ...



+1 on this Green Laser from DX. I've had lots of fun with it. It's really cool to play with on foggy mornings - casts a highly visible beam. 

A comment: I'm not sure how the 5mw ratings compare between red and green lasers but the 5mw green is MUCH brighter than a 5mw red I also have.

BTW - Be very careful not to shine it on any aircraft... Some folks here in SoCal have recently gotten into big trouble for doing so.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 14, 2008)

If you live in USA, try this one.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KO5WJK/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Talas (Jun 22, 2008)

Try Optotronics: http://www.optotronics.com/green_pens.php

High quality, reliable, and great service.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 22, 2008)

sandbasser said:


> A comment: I'm not sure how the 5mw ratings compare between red and green lasers but the 5mw green is MUCH brighter than a 5mw red I also have.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminosity_function


----------



## gerG (Jul 5, 2008)

I just picked up that model from DX. It has the following issues:

Flaw in the optics (looks like a hair, internal so I can't clean it out) that scatters the beam.

Unit puts out just under 20 mW initially (far too bright for presentations) then drops off quickly. This behavior is very dependent on temperature. If I carry it in my pocket (so that it is warm) I barely get any light at all (too dim for presentations).

I am sure that DX will replace the unit, but with a 4-6 week exchange cycle (estimated from the initial ship time) I probably won't bother. I would rather spend more with someone nearby and get a unit that is more reliable, and serviceable.

I have purchased other products from DX, and am happy with them, although another laser did require some work to get working properly. Their prices are certainly great, and they have lots of builder parts.

My own needs: I do quite a few presentations, so I need a pointer that is just bright enough for a projection screen, and does not change intensity at random. It is not uncommon for people in the audience to ask questions using their own pointers, so having 2 or 3 red dots on the screen can get confusing. Having a different color allows me to get back control of my preso. I will probably buy from laserglow.com, since I have had much better luck with their products.

Good luck

gerG


----------



## SunInThyHands532 (Jul 10, 2008)

h_nu said:


> I have this:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.91
> 
> ...



omg i cant believe you told him that.

If you want a Good Green laser wickedlasers.com $60.00 for a Great Laser

dont want to spend that'?

then ebay

Search for 5mW green Laser


----------



## adamlau (Jul 10, 2008)

Spend your $75.00 on an Optotronics 30mW. I have one, along with a Wicked 55mW and an Optotronics 75mW (special order).


----------



## adamlau (Jul 12, 2008)

BTW, Optotronics has excellent customer service. I speak not from what I have read across various forums, but from first-hand experience. Jack O'Neill of Optotronics offered me win-win options for an issue I had with a 75mW unit :twothumbs .


----------



## roverwanderer (Jul 17, 2008)

I would suggest to go with AtlasNova - especially this model http://www.atlasnova.com/True5mWGreenLaserPointer.htm - they have very good reputation for providing what you paid for and live up to the quality promise. They definitelly have the IR filter built in, and from this point of view, you can count on being on the safe side. :twothumbs


----------



## picrthis (Jul 18, 2008)

Since you don't need/want high power, but you need quality I would agree go to AtlasNova or VitalSprits, they both carry the LeadLight; the very best in quality money can buy for a 5mw Laser, Green or Red.


----------



## ToeMoss (Jul 19, 2008)

o0o said:


> What are good choices for someone that wants to try a different color laser pointer beam, but doesn't need or want some of the exotic astronomy pointers rated at several hundred mW.


Generally speaking, Amateur astronomers stick to the <5mW lasers, that's all that's required to point out things in the sky.


----------

